# Dumbo: Neuer Trailer zur Live-Action-Verfilmung von Disney



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Februar 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Dumbo: Neuer Trailer zur Live-Action-Verfilmung von Disney* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Dumbo: Neuer Trailer zur Live-Action-Verfilmung von Disney*


----------



## Cobar (12. Februar 2019)

Denen fällt auch echt nichts neues mehr ein mit ihren ganzen Remakes von Dschungelbuch, König der Löwen, Aladdin, Dumbo, Schöne und das Biest, ...
Dabei brauchen die Filme normalerweise nicht einmal ein Remake, sondern man kann sie problemlos immer noch genug so gut gucken wie bisher.
Einzig König der Löwen könnte mich reizen, aber ganz sicher nicht im Kino.

Die produzieren den ganzen Kram jetzt sicherlich, um ihren Streamingdienst füttern zu können, sobald es den gibt (oder gibt es den sogar schon?).
Irgendwelchen Content muss man ja immer neu anbieten, auch wenn der Trailer zu Aladdin schon sehr lächerlich aussah mit dem miesen CGI Dschinni


----------

